
Avoiding Founders Dilution - david2016
Assuming that the founders have a very high leverage, what are some tips for founders to avoid dilution?
======
DamnYuppie
I am sure there are people on here way more knowledgeable than myself and can
give some very detailed tactics. Yet from my perspective it really boils down
to the following:

1\. Easiest way to avoid dilution it is to not take any VC money.

2\. If you have to take it to grow and you are profitable with a strong
history of growth then you are in the drivers seat and can negotiate better
terms.

Other than that you will generally get diluted down for every round of funding
you due outside of a small seed round.

